

Shit Silicon Valley Says - avirambm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR8zFANeBGQ

======
johnnyn
Pretty darn funny! "He had his first exit when he was like 9."

------
martinkallstrom
It's funny because it's true

------
ChrisArchitect
pretty funny. I feel like I'm listening/watching my twitter stream. haha

